

Amazing Chinese DIY Inventions - keywonc
http://m.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/05/chinese-diy-inventions/100511/

======
keywonc
My favorites are the bicycle that runs on the water, and DIY prosthetic arms.

------
MrDOS
> Yang's cannon, made out of a wheelbarrow, pipes and rockets, is used to
> defend his fields against property developers who wants his land.

That's... innovative, but really sad.

------
erdogan
Gotta love that skirt on the bulb robot.

